

Merb gets merged into Rails 3 - mojombo
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2008/12/23/merb-gets-merged-into-rails-3

======
jackowayed
I'm a merbist and think this will be good for both the Merb and Rails
communities.

That said, I'm a little afraid it will shaft the other Ruby frameworks
(Sinatra, Camping). People might make interesting things only compatible with
Rails.

When Merb was a pretty big, active minority, it was more compelling to go out
of one's way to make interesting libraries (ORMs, gems, etc.) easily
compatible with anything ruby.

Rails is gaining modularity, but I fear Ruby overall might lose it. Even after
Rails and Merb merge, rails!=ruby.

~~~
andymoe
Off topic pet peeve: Can the internet try and avoid using the phrase "that
said" from now on? It is really overused and unnecessary. There have been at
least three articles linked to on HN in the last week that use it multiple
times and it sounds really bad. Delete this if you like.

~~~
gojomo
With all due respect, you're doing it wrong. Get a blog FTW.

That said, it's all relative. To be sure, people make mistakes, yadda yadda
yadda. But I think we can all agree, everyone is entitled to an opinion.

------
pxlpshr
Hmmm, HN could use a suggestion engine for related news... there are 4
articles on the homepage about this.

~~~
qhoxie
They all have good points and perspectives from different individuals involved
in the merger.

~~~
pxlpshr
I agree but consolidation of all this information in an easy to follow thread
a good thing, hence the few comments.

------
ajkirwin
Hacker News could use a merge too. So we can merge together multiple topics
like this.

------
gsmaverick
Don't really understand the point of this.

